# New Table



## Martin P (Dec 31, 2013)

I finally got round to making a new table for our motorhome. Turned out ok quite pleasedView attachment 19548View attachment 19549


----------



## n brown (Dec 31, 2013)

that's very nice ,is that a ply centre ?


----------



## Siimplyloco (Dec 31, 2013)

Martin P said:


> I finally got round to making a new table for our motorhome. Turned out ok quite pleasedView attachment 19548View attachment 19549



Very swish. I might convert the big one in Hugo to free standing like that so I can use it outside.
John


----------



## n brown (Dec 31, 2013)

I made this for mine a couple of weeks ago,beginning to wonder if it was a good idea !


----------



## wineciccio (Dec 31, 2013)

as it happens I have got a brand new one sitting in the garage still wrapped up that folds in half, for sale, cheap if anyone is interested.:cool1:


----------



## Martin P (Dec 31, 2013)

n brown said:


> that's very nice ,is that a ply centre ?



Hi ,no as its for me I took a chance on a bit of solid teak I have been saving its just under 3/8 thick


----------



## Martin P (Dec 31, 2013)

n brown said:


> I made this for mine a couple of weeks ago,beginning to wonder if it was a good idea ! View attachment 19550



Wow that's a lot of work very neat work


----------



## n brown (Jan 1, 2014)

actually it's a very easy to make,whereas yours seems to be a sandwich and I still want to know what the white bit in he middle is !


----------



## ellisboy (Jan 1, 2014)

Nice tables chaps!


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 1, 2014)

back to wood working school for me then a brill job well done.:hammer:


----------



## Martin P (Jan 1, 2014)

It's a kind of sandwich but the filling is actually a thin strip of cherry inlaid . The frame of the table is ex 1" utile built up around the edges with a second ex1" strip. The cherry inlay then hides the lamination joint . 
I was just playing really as I have just moved my workshop and was waiting to get all my 3 phase stuff wired in . 
Martin


----------



## Martin P (Jan 1, 2014)

trevskoda said:


> back to wood working school for me then a brill job well done.:hammer:


It's not difficult if you got all the kit ,just time consuming


----------



## n brown (Jan 1, 2014)

if anyone cares,for mine you just need some strips of wood,any size you want,but all the same thickness and width,in 3 different colour woods.set the chopsaw to 30degrees and make a cut,then set the length stop to make a perfect diamond.as I cut my strips to about 4mm thick,i could cut 6 diamonds at a time so didn't take long, then stick them to ply and cut the size top you want. easy peasy !


----------



## Martin P (Jan 1, 2014)

Table looks great ,you got the variation in the timber colours bang on . Did you tape all the pieces together before gluing, ?


----------



## n brown (Jan 1, 2014)

I pinned a straight strip on the edge of the ply then just glued them straight on with pva. as for the timber,it's all scrap. an old window frame,a table leg ,etc. I love my planer/thicknesser !


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jan 1, 2014)

Martin P said:


> I finally got round to making a new table for our motorhome. Turned out ok quite pleasedView attachment 19548View attachment 19549



Judging by the second pic it looks as though you've snuck in and fitted it in our Lunar Premier, unfortunately not the case. We've got the original which someone has tinkered with and it's dead wobbly.


----------



## Martin P (Jan 1, 2014)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Judging by the second pic it looks as though you've snuck in and fitted it in our Lunar Premier, unfortunately not the case. We've got the original which someone has tinkered with and it's dead wobbly.



Our motorhome is a Homecar which i think is the same company as Lunar. Every thing is built to be as light as possible which doesnt leave much for sturdiness, Hope you love your motorhome as much as we love ours


----------



## Martin P (Jan 1, 2014)

n brown said:


> I pinned a straight strip on the edge of the ply then just glued them straight on with pva. as for the timber,it's all scrap. an old window frame,a table leg ,etc. I love my planer/thicknesser !



What make planer you got


----------



## Martin P (Jan 1, 2014)

View attachment 19553-

This is Amy
Isn't she beautiful!


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 1, 2014)

Martin P said:


> View attachment 19553-
> 
> This is Amy
> Isn't she beautiful!



Very useful! I sold my 10" planer/thicknesser a few years ago as I wasn't using it as much as I should. I find that my 2HP 1/2" table router takes care of most jobs, including planing (small) table edges. It also takes up less room!
John


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jan 1, 2014)

Martin P said:


> View attachment 19553-
> 
> This is Amy
> Isn't she beautiful!



Maybe in the eye of the beholder???


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jan 1, 2014)

Martin P said:


> Our motorhome is a Homecar which i think is the same company as Lunar. Every thing is built to be as light as possible which doesnt leave much for sturdiness, Hope you love your motorhome as much as we love ours



Our table leg is hinged, possibly something to do with the dinette being the third birth?? Someone has changed where it fixes against the wall which means you can't drink a cuppa with your elbows on the table, too risky. Any tips for steadying the table would be much appreciated. 

As you can see the faux curtains & padded strip beneath the window are the same as yours.


We love our Percy (the MH not the dog, that's Tilly), only had him since September and recent weather has proved we have a water ingress problem for the dealer to sort out, that and a few other niggles. We think he's great and has already made such a difference to our lives.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 1, 2014)

Martin P said:


> It's not difficult if you got all the kit ,just time consuming



yes im very handy making things,but at 55 years im trying to cut down on the tools i buy or when i fall over my wife will have to run a auction.i made this trailer for my boat a few years back.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 1, 2014)

Very smart job


----------



## shawbags (Mar 12, 2014)

n brown said:


> I made this for mine a couple of weeks ago,beginning to wonder if it was a good idea ! View attachment 19550



Showing off know MR Brown :lol-061: , does look very smart :wave:.


----------

